# saw endo today and finally have labs



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I finally saw the endo. I was on 5mg tapazole per day, and he increased to 10mg per day. Told me that it shouldn't be split, even after I challenged re: half life of med and insisted once daily in am.

Labs before starting tapazole:

Free t3- 15.9 (2.9-6.0)
Free t4- 52.7 (7.2-21)
TSH- < o.o3 (o.30-5.6
Anti TPO- 65 (<35)

Labs 6 weeks after tapazole:

Free t3- 11.6 (3.5-6.5)
Free t4- 33 (9-23)
TSH- <0.05 (0.35-5)
Anti TPO- 85 (<35)

Any thoughts? Why would anti TPO go up, not down? Also, what about value for decreased thyroid hormones?

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Labs before starting tapazole:
> 
> Free t3- 15.9 (2.9-6.0)
> Free t4- 52.7 (7.2-21)
> ...


Notice how the lab ranges change. You need to factor this in - mid range is a good goal, and also how you feel.

Your free's are falling at a good pace. I am not in agreement with doubling your dose, I am not a doctor and only speak about my experience. Your doctor is likely being too focused on your TSH not moving. You need to ignore TSH at this point and dose yourself on your Free's.

What reason did your doctor give you in doubling your dose?

Your free's are going in the right direction. You have a ways to go still and think a re-test in 6 weeks would be best.

My TPO"s went sky high after beginning Tapazole and continued to rise until I had my TT.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. He said that he put me on 5mg daily because he saw me as an urgent case and didn't have any bloodwork other than undetectabe TSH. He said that otherwise, based on my labs before starting tapazole, he would have put me on 10mg daily, so that's where he wants me to be. Lab ranges change because I had to have bloodwork done at different labs. He also thought that frees were falling at a good pace, but still wanted to double dose. And insisted that short half life is not true and to take as one dose. Based on my labs he said "moderate hyperthyroidism", not sure if that's true. Thanks again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you increase your dose you may notice the falling thyroid hormones more.

Your doctor received your lab results within days of your 1st visit and could have increased your dose then, instead of waiting 6 weeks. Quack!

I started on 10 and was increased to 20, 6 weeks later and was completely hypo 2 months later. I had to go speak to a therapist as it did a number on my sanity going from completely hyper to hypo in such a short period of time.

Be sure to test every 4-6 weeks or if you have symptoms of hypo setting in.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. I was hoping that he wouldn't increase my dose and would keep it the same due to the good fall in my free levels. But he insists that 5mg is only a maintenance dose. I do go back in 8 weeks and have repeat bloodwork at 6 weeks. I am concerned because there are already some things that have been bothering me that I feel are related to the med and I worry about it getting worse (heartburn and constipation), but we'll have to see. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with Lovlkn.

I would print this out and give it to your Doctor. http://www.drugbank.ca/drugs/DB00763

Initially MMI needs to be taken 3 times per day, that way there is less swing during the day of hyper and hypo and the thyroid gets the message to quit producing hormones. During the withdrawl from the drug you can take it once daily.

Like Lovlkn I went hypo fast. I was caught crying hysterically in my car (for no reason)by co-workers. It was embarrassing and beyond my control. Its harder to climb back up from hypo that it is to go down from hyper.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'm so scared of going hypo. I thought that my levels were falling nicely, so he wouldn't need to increase the med. In fact, I wanted to continue taking it once daily and see what the bloodwork shows in a month, but he said no.


----------

